# good commission



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

Just when I thought the economy was supposed to be on life support, I get a big commission. This client wants a pair of armoires, a desk and an entertainment center. Awesome!!!!!!!!
Is anyone else out there finding that business is rebounding a bit?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

congrat´s with the work
I´m only a hobbynewbee here
but I know how it is to be withaut
monthly paychecks and no jobs
around the corner
hope you get a lotmore to do
stay safe and tuned

Dennis


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have had some luck turning a few pens. I am also working on my first "government contract", so to speak. I'll post that when it's done. Congrats and good luck with your new projects. Be sure to show them off!


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats on the commissions! Sounds like some fun stuff coming up. Rumors here in Denver about work, but don't really know of anyone getting anything.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

this is good news cathy ,
there is some softening up in the market here in new mexico ,
nothing like yours yet , but still welcome .


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey Cathy & Rick,

For the sake of safety and professional ethics, I would suggest that you get the Client's permission to photograph and post their projects. Some people can get quite offended if they feel their privacy or ownership rights are not respected - just ask LJ Todd Clippinger.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've got a couple commissions. hallelujah


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Last year was my best year ever. Two kitchens for a GC, and a housefull of furniture for a high-tech company manager with a new condo.

Kinda slow so far this year, but the GC says he expects at least one kitchen this spring and the condo lady has more projects in mind - and several friends who really liked my work.

Who says that semi-retired is boring? - lol


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

For me, the first month on 2010 has proven more profitable than the whole last quarter of 2009. Hope confidence in the market continues. For the most part, clients that commission custom work have had money the whole time, I just think they have been scared to spend it.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Congratulations on the commissioned work!


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm booked up through June


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

That's freakin fantastic Cathy! That should keep you busy for a while. I'm happy for you! ;o)

I've haven't had time to do anything with the Koa you gave me, been really busy here. I have some wood to send you. You'll need to email me your address so I can get it sent to you. Sorry I'm kinda slow getting it to you.

We have the biggest job we've ever had right now. Started it May of last year and we easily have another years worth of work so before its done. As well as several smaller jobs were trying to get done to. So life is good and the work load even better.

Again congrats on the furniture projects!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Great news Cathy!


----------



## cliffton (Dec 18, 2009)

I am a hobbyist and only get commisions by word of mouth but have steadily been getting work lately, almost everyone that askes me to do something says that since money is tight, they are looking for things that will last a lifetime if they have to buy something, and my prices since I am not a "business" are only 20%-30% more expensive on average than the crap they can buy at the big box stores.

I have also been doing "government contracts" but they only pay for materials, really they are just advertising my work.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that things might be getting better for you pros. I think it is nice that you can discuss this stuff with others in your shoes, even when it's frustration, just to get it off your chest.


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

A friend of mine lives there and he said that he has managed to stay busy. Mostly doing work for people that he has worked for in the past.


----------

